# J.O.Y. Farm 2015 Kidding!!



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Less then a month to go before we start kidding!!!  so excited to see what we get 

Kidding starts with Brook and Mocha due March 23rd followed by Promise on the 26th, Ellie on the 28th and Hallie on April 2nd  and then we have a break till May where three more are due scattered around the month  

Hoping tomorrow after work I can get pics of them all


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How many goats kidding Skyla?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I told her she's going to have to give up her bedroom and make it into a nursery


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Mine start kidding about the same time...well...I have one due mid March and the others due starting April 1. I am just dying waiting for kidding to start. Seems like this winter has been so slow and I can't wait to see those little babies being born. I love seeing the kid photos everyone is posting...but it's making me miss the kids even more!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

8 kidding in all! 

Hehe!! I wouldn't mind that! I would get to sleep with all those little babies!!

Oh I know what you mean Kylee!! I'm dying too!! I can't wait to snuggle some kids!!  

I'm so excited, now that I work at a feed store, my mom can bring the kids in and I can see them and show them off of does kid while I'm at work


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Good luck with your kidding Skylar. Thinking pink for you. When did you change jobs and which feed store. I bet you like it better.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks!! 

I just started last week at Osborn's Agway, 2 minutes from my house  we've been going there for years so I know a lot of the people and such, and so far I'm loving it! Just a lot of getting used to right now.. Lol


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Good luck Skyla!!
Can't wait to see your babies


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks!!!
I can't either!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Lol cool. I work at a Agway too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's too funny!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You know I'm excited too. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yep! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Man! I have been horrible at updating this year! :lol: got a new job and it's a lot of hours.... 

Anyways... No new pics... But only 9 days for Brook and Mocha!!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Can hardly wait to see what Brook has this time. I still don't have anything positive that mine are pregnant. Except I haven't seen them come into heat. I keep feeling bellys but they don't stand still to long. Oh well time will tell. Thinking pink for ya.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I am too!! Thinking I might possibly keep one lol! 

I think yours looked bred  it's hard to see with all that hair, but I'm sure they have some udders starting


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

yay!


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

:nothing to add: Thinking doeling thoughts for you :kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Doe kids would be ideal!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well, yesterday was Brook and Mocha's due dates... And nothin!  Mocha's ligs are fairly soft this morning and her udder is getting full full full!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Ooh boy, they're going to keep you hanging, aren't they. :sleeping:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

For sure! Lol! And I'm working all day


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Contractions from Mocha!!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Any more updates?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Buck doe twins!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Woot!!! Pics


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Doe (sold)








Buck (available)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Promise is next! No ligs and udder is full full full!!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Nice looking babies - lucky you got a doe (I got 2 bucks)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm smitten over them!  I love the baby munchies!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Aww, they're so cute!
Congrats Skyla!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*gasp* did you just call them cute?!  lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> *gasp* did you just call them cute?!  lol


I forced her to&#8230;. Nah&#8230;&#8230;Margaret knows they are cute , she can't lie


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

And they are Mochalos babies , nuff said 
Of course they are gorgeous


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

As cute as lamanchas can get. I just try to ignore that little detail.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Okey dokey


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hehe


----------



## Squeaker (Mar 23, 2015)

What cuties!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Prom kidded last night with a HUGE single buck kid...  didn't think he was coming out! :/ poor Prom is sore, and congested, but other wise doing good  pics to come


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Glad he's doing well too bad you didn't get a doe from Promise.
How many do you have kidding this year?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yah.. That was a bummer  maybe next year though  plus, with the plan to move to more land that should work out better 

8.. 5 this week and 3 in May


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow! Too bad you didn't get any girls but at least he got out alright! Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yah, I was bummed by a single buck. 

I'll get you some pictures soon  

And Brookie is in early labor now


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm thinking Twinkles may have a single buck in there too, though I dread to say it. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Single bucks are the worst!  lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That's a cute munchie  how many kids so far?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Single bucks are the worst!  lol


I agree


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

goathiker said:


> I agree


I third that!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha!

Idk, twin bucks are not fun either... Thanks to Brook that is what we got


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

At least they are a bit smaller. I sure hate seeing those giant buck feet come out of a FF.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That is very true!!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh man! You're started off to a very bucky year! I bet Ellie will pull through with twin does though


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Every time I'm in my email making my way down my list to you, you beat me to it and reply here :lol:

I know  it's horrible!! :lol:
Oh she better! At least your little girl!!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Whoops! I was just periodically checking both to see what she had! 
I really would not be opposed to seeing belly pictures... Just saying..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hehe!!

Maybe if your lucky, I'll email you some tomorrow when i get home from work  lol!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

so how many does and how many bucks?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't want to say it... 

4 bucks... 1 doe... :sigh: lol at least the doe, and the ND bucks are sold. The two LM bucks are/will be for sale.. Just want to evaluate Promise more before I decide what to do with her buck, and I just haven't advertised them yet lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

seems a buck year....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yep... :sigh:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Sorry about all the bucks Skyla. Hope you get some does soon.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks I hope so too!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Bummer! You need to use a different buck!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well, my LM buck is young, so I'll give him that  lol!
The ND last year gave me half and half..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

No picking on Mr Peeps , he's a up and coming young man. 
He's got a bright future ahead of him. He's just getting warmed up


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hah!! No picking on him, but maybe slightly blaming him  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ligs are real squishy on Ellie!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She still making you wait?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Nope, got a single buck kid about a half hour ago...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh wow! How is everyone?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yah... 
Everyone is good though  big healthy baby and mama is doing good too


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

He is a very handsome little fellow , beautiful coloring  
I know , i know , he should have been a doe 
But still , Ellie and baby are happy and healthy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

He is  and I like his color too 

Yah... :sigh: but your right  everyone is happy and healthy and that's all that matters  guess the doe fairy just doesn't like me this year :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Aw Skyla...the doe fairy ditched you  but the buck fairy gave you some cute babies


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yah she did  lol!

Yah, but he also gave me less hay money lol!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Aww gee Skyla, sorry she didn't give you a doe Doe fairy owes you a few you got one left this month, right?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yah... I owe her breeder a doe kid.. 
Yep.. This week...


----------

